# FOOD SAFETY 1/27/2021



## daveomak (Jan 27, 2021)

* Food Safety News *
Breaking news for everyone's consumption

*Menu*
Current Page:HomeOutbreaksRecallsDirectoryEventsAbout UsMedia KitContact Us  Search







*Oral arguments over motion to dismiss the challenge to the swine rule are set for Feb 11*
By Dan Flynn on January 27, 2021
Tom Vilsack is expected to soon be confirmed to again serve as Secretary of Agriculture, but in the meantime, some important decisions are getting made involving swine production line speeds. Earlier this week, the new…
Continue Reading Oral arguments over motion to dismiss the challenge to the swine rule are set for Feb 11





*FSA allows co-location of pet and human food production*
By Joe Whitworth on January 27, 2021
The Food Standards Agency (FSA) has allowed some pet food to be made in the same plant as food for human consumption.
In 2018, the FSA ran a public consultation on the subject with three…
Continue Reading FSA allows co-location of pet and human food production





*FDA reports more than 100 pet deaths nationwide linked to recalled pet food*
By News Desk on January 27, 2021
The Food and Drug Administration has updated the number of pet deaths to 110 in connection to fatal levels of aflatoxin in Midwestern Pet Foods Inc.’s recalled dog and cat food products. In addition to …
Continue Reading FDA reports more than 100 pet deaths nationwide linked to recalled pet food



 FDA USDA CDC CFIA





*Spain seizes meat and rum in two crackdowns*
By News Desk on January 27, 2021
Spanish authorities have seized more than 120,000 kilos of potentially unsafe meat products.
La Guardia Civil in Spain detained 14 people and investigated another two for their part in labeling and distribution of meat products…
Continue Reading Spain seizes meat and rum in two crackdowns


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 27, 2021)

My concern with pork production is that the Chinese own a major part of it and they have shown in the past that what's in our best interest doesn't necessarily align with theirs....


----------



## JC in GB (Jan 27, 2021)

Making dog food in the same plant as human food.  What could go wrong?


----------



## JC in GB (Jan 27, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> My concern with pork production is that the Chinese own a major part of it and they have shown in the past that what's in our best interest doesn't necessarily align with theirs....



All sides participated for profit so there is that commonality.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 27, 2021)

JC in GB said:


> All sides participated for profit so there is that commonality.


That may well be true, but once ownership changed hands, the profit part is out the window. I  do not knowingly buy Smithfield products.....


----------



## JC in GB (Jan 28, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> That may well be true, but once ownership changed hands, the profit part is out the window. I  do not knowingly buy Smithfield products.....



Which is a great thing to be able to do in a free economy.  Do you support local farmers then?  I would like to find a hog farmer that is close by.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 28, 2021)

JC in GB said:


> Which is a great thing to be able to do in a free economy.  Do you support local farmers then?  I would like to find a hog farmer that is close by.


Absolutely. I have a friend that has a very, very small farming operation and I'll buy as much of my pork and chicken products from her as I can. But the few she raises are in high demand and she's a one-person farm so little chance of her expanding. I'd buy her beef, but it mostly goes to family. She says that she'd rather raise very little and do it right.


----------

